# Those F' n Pipe Guys Pack Total Destruction!!!!!



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

My kids were the first to take the hit today.. My oldest got home and called me and said Dad did you order more cigars today cause the freaking mail box was jammed full of boxes and another was on the porch. I thought to myself for a little bit and couldnt remember ordering jack [email protected]#. So now I am excited as hell drove home from work like crazy and Oh My GOD!!!! I did not know how crazy this was going to be. Fellas let me tell you this is the most awesome month for me and I owe it all to everyone on Puff. Ray, Dan, David, John, Zach, Warren and Tash just totally blew me up and I dont even know what the hell to say to this except your some of the best. You guys I have been really thinking about getting into pipes for a while now and I dont know what I was waiting for everything smells so good and looks even better. All of you this has hit me hard how great all of you are. I am not worthy of this Thank You All and that comes from the heart. Thanks Dallas.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Still Going guys.

  

  

This was crazy and I cant wait to try it all. Now I have to find a good place to put all of this stuff. Thank every single one of you.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Woot! They meant serious business! :tu


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like they gave you a violent shove to get you down the pipe slope. That is awesome. Congrats, and good job pipe guys


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

I also have to add that Warren and Tash sent me this a few days before.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

You got demolished! Very nice, it looks like you are set on pipe smoking for a while. And those sticks look finger lickin good too!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome job guys 

I keep all my samples in a tupperware container with a water pillow and they have been fine  just in case you need some storage while smoking your way through it all!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

It was all Jeff's fault! Seriously though, hope you enjoy the pipe side! Get you some mason jars to store the stuff that's going to get dry too quickly. You won't need water pillows or anything. They keep the moisture just where it was when it went in.

You can do like Ray said but you may have a bit more than you can smoke and might use up a couple of water pillows!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am glad it all made it safe and sound. Looks like we handed you a wooping! Enjoy your adventure Dallas!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Darn sneaky pipe bombs there. Enjoy Dallas


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad we were able to start you out properly......albeit with authority! :lol:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> Glad we were able to start you out properly......albeit with authority! :lol:


 You guys more then started me out LOL. There is a lot of tobacco here. Now that was just plain crazy. I am sure there is going to be a lot of newb questions guys. Thanks again im going after work to find something to store all of this in.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh Myyyyyyyyy God! This one went off & we are humbled to have been a small part of it. To me this is a classic example of what being a BOTL or SOTL is all about. Many have helped us with cigars & recently on the pipe side so we pay it forward. Enjoy mate! :biggrin:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Hot damn!! Our cigar 'Dave Ramsey' run seems pale comared to this!! LOL!! Enjoy brother!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

It isn't finished yet :mischief:

By the tracking info it looks like mine should be there today 

I can't wait to get home from work today so I can see your photos.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> It isn't finished yet :mischief:


:violin:Bye Bye fishkilla!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha. You are now a slave to the baccy!


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

holy ****! Well, guess I shouldn't be too surprised seeing this coming from the people here. Lot's of great BOTLs who will make sure (or at least destroy your mailbox trying to make sure ) you get started off right.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Good lord, you are going to have to put your little pieces back together after this one.

Welcome to the pipe world! *SHOVE*


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> It isn't finished yet :mischief:


I love the exquisite coordination of the sabotage units. Jeff's is like the last cheap punch the boxer throws as his opponent is on the way to the mat. They really play dirty around here.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> :violin:Bye Bye fishkilla!


Nah, mine is a pretty humble package, that's why I had to get others to help...:angel:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This was a superb bombing, planned by the same man that pushed me down the slope.... Jeff!!!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok Jeff all I have to say is you play dirty. You absolutly gave me a boot while I was trying to recover. You are a sneaky little devil and I cant believe you did this. You are an awesome brother and I wont ever call you out EVER AGAIN!!! I am sorry. LOL.

  

 

Holy crap!!! Just so all of you know you totally Rock and now all of you are in the dog house with my wife. LOL. But It was worth it for me. Ha Ha. All of you are some crazy S.O.B.'s. Thank you so much I will never forget any of this. Thanks Dallas


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

fishkilla said:


> now all of you are in the dog house with my wife.


Once you fire up some of those aromatics she may have a change of heart. :lol:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea Jeff, such a small bomb MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah Jeff HUMBLE my ASH.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey, I do what I can :evil:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Do what you can huh, you brought out the big guns is what you did. It just took about 2 hrs to go through everything, package and put everything away that was crazy.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

fishkilla said:


> Do what you can huh, you brought out the big guns is what you did. It just took about 2 hrs to go through everything, package and put everything away that was crazy.


Bwahahahaha :evil:

I'm glad it got to you (did all 9 get there or is there still one more about to hit?  )

I made a mental note about a month ago when I first saw you had an interest in getting into pipes. Then the posts about the Dave Ramsey budget appeared- pipe tobacco is _much_ cheaper than cigars, heck a good pipe will run about what a box of medium quality cigars will run, and it will last a lot longer (taken care of, it will potentially be passed to your children and grandchildren). Then you post that your wife doesn't like the smell of your cigars- while an English or VaPer may not be an improvement to her, I'm sure there will be some aromatics that she will like or at least better tolerate. So, all in all you were the perfect candidate for this group effort, and apparently quite a few other people agreed with me


----------

